# Need advice on '08 Tacoma



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

I want to set up an '08 TRD with a 7.5' plow.

What brand/model plow would be best suited?

Also, what suspension mods would be necessary...I want to also run a small salter 300 - 400 lb capacity and carry 1500 lbs bagged salt with me whil;e plowing.

I almost hate to do this to a really nice truck, but its fit it with a plow or buy another truck.

Thanks pumpkin:


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

That truck would be great with a 7.5 plow. 
Brand is really up to you, around this area western is the most popular.

I ran an 88 toyota with a 7.5 blade and smaller salter for many years and it always did well as long as you plow with the storm.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Blizzard Boss or Snoway should do the trick.


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks! What about suspension mods?

Should I add a leaf in the back.... lift the truck a couple inches? 

How about front... I dont want the nose dropping a bunch when I lift the blade.

I dont mind spending a few hundred to improve the truck's readiness....where is it best spent?


----------



## App SnowRemoval (Dec 16, 2009)

I was interested in putting a plow on my truck this year but i just dont think it will work good. I dont even think that there is a company that makes a plow that big for these trucks the biggest i have seen is blizzard in width and height. Let me know if you figure any ideas how to put a good size plow on one i would like a 7.5 with 27" height but i dont look like its possible.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've set a few Tacos up with 7.5 foot 22 series blades. They are a real good match, no suspension modification necessary but you need about 300 lbs of ballast for good traction and a nice ride attitude.


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

I like the series 22. I just checked out their site.
Would you recommend the optional down pressure?
What can I expect to pay for a series 22 w/down pressure? Without?

Thanks!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Prices differ greatly dependent on many factors. Do you have a local dealer? 

Yes; get the down pressure, I don't stock them any other way and the wireless remote is the bomb.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I would do the 22 Series 7'6". Maybe a tailgate Salter with a few bags of salt in the back. Get Timbrens front and rear (insurance as its cheap) and you should be good. I have a similar setup on my Dakota (except using an equivalent of the 26 series 7'6")


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A 7.5' Fisher HT would work great on a Tacoma IMO.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mercer_me;1087105 said:


> A 7.5' Fisher HT would work great on a Tacoma IMO.


I don't think they make the plates for Tacomas anymore.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;1087289 said:


> I don't think they make the plates for Tacomas anymore.


That sucks. I think a Fisher HT would be awsome on a Tacoma IMO.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

The Taco front springs are gonna sag hard, you'll end up riding around on the Timberens with the plow mounted. Toyotech sells OME lifted springs (about 1-1.5 inches) and end up leveling the truck with the plow not on If you add a leaf in the rear. I got an '06 Tacoma and discovered real quick how soft the fronts are. Heres Toyotechs' link, I found they were the cheapest are pretty good to deal with, good luck.

Toyotech-------> http://www.toyteclifts.com/index.php


----------

